# Sac de transport pour iBook 2001



## olidev (26 Octobre 2001)

Je recherche un sac de transport pour l'iBook 2001, quel est le mieux adapté à votre avis.
Je trouve que ceux de l'apple store ne sont pas vraiment géniaux.
Avez-vous d'autres références ?


----------



## Ryu (26 Octobre 2001)

Si tu veux payer une fortune pour ton iBook, il faut le commander des US. Cependant, si tu cherches un truc pas cher, vas voir chez GAP. Il vend un sac noir avec un compartiement dÃ©tachable pour un portable. Il est un peut grand pour iBook mais je te conseille tout de mÃªme ce modÃ¨le car il y a deux compartiments pour l'adapteur et les autre cables.

Sinon, j'ai vu un sac chez H&M dont un compartiment pour portable a Ã©tÃ© parfait pour iBook... mais au niveau design, ce n'Ã©tait pas tÃ©rrible.

Enfin, voilÃ ... tu peux chercher en bas de page pour trouver quelques discussions sur ce sujet...


----------



## macinside (26 Octobre 2001)

agnosis distribut en france les ibag il vienne dans sortir une gamme spécial nouveau ibook, par contre ça ne vaudrat jamais la sacoche qu'une japonaise avait quand elles venu dzposé sont ibook, elle était faite sur mesure et reforcé dans tous las sens.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Octobre 2001)

Moi pour mon Ibook j'ai acheté un sac a dos Jansport avec compartiment pour portable c'est moins repérable que les sacoches dans les transports


----------



## @ybee (27 Octobre 2001)

Moi j'ai un Eastpak Chaos special laptop ...

Il convient très bien, et l'avantage c'est que c'est un sac bandouillère et on voit pas que c'est un ordi, donc pour les vols c'est mieux ...

@ybee


----------



## Sir (27 Octobre 2001)

On en a deja parle ici !!!
Vas voir dans les archives stp


----------



## mfay (27 Octobre 2001)

J'ai trouvé un sac chez DECATHLON à 150fr avec un compartiment pour le micro, celui là il passe vraiment incognito ! Et il est assez pratique;


----------



## Sir (27 Octobre 2001)

Celui de gap est vraiment mieux !!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Octobre 2001)

hi
je cherche une housse aux dimensions de l'ibook mais pas un sac ca se trouve ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Octobre 2001)

A la question de bibi phoque, j'ai trouvé une housse en néoprène faite spécialement pour l'iBook 2. Je l'ai commandé sur le net sur le site  www.madsonline.com  . 
C'est une solution intéressante pour assurer une bonne protection de l'iBook contre les rayures et les petits chocs. De plus, il est possible d'ouvrir la housse pour travailler avec le portable et donc de protéger sa face inférieure contre les rayures. C'est l'idéal pour pouvoir transporter l'iBook dans un sac tout à fait normal. Le seul inconvénient étant son prix élevé: 59$ US. Concernant la livraison, la pochette m'a été livrée une semaine après la commande sur le net.


----------

